
Avout: Distributed State in Clojure - divs1210
http://avout.io/
======
_halgari
The library is fundamentally flawed, as the first bug report shows:
[https://github.com/liebke/avout/issues/1](https://github.com/liebke/avout/issues/1)

------
divs1210
I came across this after watching Rich Hickey's The Language of The System
[1], and it has really changed the way I look at distributed persistent
storage.

Any thoughts?

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROor6_NGIWU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROor6_NGIWU)

------
dang
Discussed in 2011:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3291153](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3291153).

